# Having Frosties transfered tomorrow.



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just felt like posting here. Not sure If anyone will even read this. I had IVF in June of 2006, it was successful and we have a beautiful little girl who will be 3 in February this year. 
We are now having our Frosties transferred tomorrow. I have so many emotions going on I feel crazy. I have no idea how many will survive, yesterday they said it could be all or even none, I think it would be really weird to have none survive............ I just want to call the clinic and ask. We had 10 frosties they are in three groups of 3 and 1 by itself. They are defrosting 1 group of three currently. 

If there are three good left we will have three transferred, I will start a 2ww journal tomorrow if all goes well.
Thanks for letting me share. 
Blesings to all. 
Sky


----------



## Hola (Sep 27, 2007)

Good morning Sky-
How are your beautiful frosties today
X Hola


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Great! Thanks for asking! 
I had two grade A 2 cell embryos transferred and have started the 2ww  
I am excited  
How are you ?


----------



## Hola (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow - that's great news!
I am fine so far...had two blastocysts transferred yesterday and am now hoping for the best.
Are you in Germany?
X Hola


----------



## mazzer (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi ladies

Just a note to say best of luck to you.....wishing you all the best!!!  
Let us know how you get on!!

Mxxx


----------



## Hola (Sep 27, 2007)

Skylight - how are you
Have you tested early or are you being good?
X Hola


----------



## Hola (Sep 27, 2007)

Skylight - I saw in your signature that you got a  ! Congratulations!!!
You've been very quiet on here - have you moved to another board?
Enjoy the next 8 months!
X Hola


----------

